# Hurricaine Dorian: Member check in thread



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

*I thought I would start this thread for our members in the path of Dorian to check in and let us know they are OK.  Florida is in his path right now.*


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m watching it we live on the West Coast but the hurricane could go over the Florida peninsula we will see. Thank you for your concern and care....


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 28, 2019)

Watching and waiting.  We aren’t going down until November.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

Well, we're out of it for the duration but our house isn't.  Also, my mother and sister live in the Florida Panhandle, so I worry about them.  They're both a couple of miles inland, though.


----------



## Lochkelly (Aug 28, 2019)

Here in coastal SC we wait & watch...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry to report, unless it changes soon, I am in the direct hit path. A cat 3 is not kind to a double wide trailer. I hope and pray everyone in my park is out of there and safe. They said there hasn’t been one this bad in 30 years. I’ve been there 20 and seen a couple bad ones, but nothing like this monster. If you like, throw a few good thoughts my way, that I may have a place to go back to...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Certainly hope you have a home to return to when you get to Florida,  Pappy.  

The latest projected path..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Sorry to report, unless it changes soon, I am in the direct hit path. A cat 3 is not kind to a double wide trailer. I hope and pray everyone in my park is out of there and safe. They said there hasn’t been one this bad in 30 years. I’ve been there 20 and seen a couple bad ones, but nothing like this monster. If you like, throw a few good thoughts my way, that I may have a place to go back to...



omg Pappy, of course my good thoughts are with you!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## rgp (Aug 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Sorry to report, unless it changes soon, I am in the direct hit path. A cat 3 is not kind to a double wide trailer. I hope and pray everyone in my park is out of there and safe. They said there hasn’t been one this bad in 30 years. I’ve been there 20 and seen a couple bad ones, but nothing like this monster. If you like, throw a few good thoughts my way, that I may have a place to go back to...




 Hope your place stays safe !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Sorry to report, unless it changes soon, I am in the direct hit path. A cat 3 is not kind to a double wide trailer. I hope and pray everyone in my park is out of there and safe. They said there hasn’t been one this bad in 30 years. I’ve been there 20 and seen a couple bad ones, but nothing like this monster. If you like, throw a few good thoughts my way, that I may have a place to go back to...



I was thinking about you Pappy, wishing the best for you and all in your park, this is scary business.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2019)

Hoping all who are in the path of the hurricane stay safe and have as little property damage as possible.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2019)

*My SIL lives in Ft Meyers, on west coast. She is visiting my niece and her husband in California right now, but has good neighbors who will keep an eye on her house for her*


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 29, 2019)

I didn't know there was a hurricane. Guess I should watch the news.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 29, 2019)

We are keeping a close eye on it.  We are on high ground on the Gulf coast.  Irma was not a problem for us.  Some neighbors had power outages, but we didn't.
My sister is on the Atlantic coast a few miles south of Cape Canaveral.  That is a riskier location.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Manatee said:


> We are keeping a close eye on it.  We are on high ground on the Gulf coast.  Irma was not a problem for us.  Some neighbors had power outages, but we didn't.
> My sister is on the Atlantic coast a few miles south of Cape Canaveral.  That is a riskier location.



I'm watching closely  as it gets closer to land.  The Atlantic coast is going to get clobbered badly someplace. ...   Stay safe.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2019)

The latest forecast says it will hit Florida as a category 4 hurricane with winds of 130MPH.  If that holds true, there will be some Major damage from this storm....and it may even hold together as it passes over Florida, and hammer the Gulf coast.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I didn't know there was a hurricane. Guess I should watch the news.


 I live in England and even_* I*_ knew there was a hurricane about to hit Florida and the surrounding areas.. * *


----------



## rgp (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *My SIL lives in Ft Meyers, on west coast. She is visiting my niece and her husband in California right now, but has good neighbors who will keep an eye on her house for her*





 Not to sound like a smart-azz but........Not much her neighbors can do if the Hurricane hits. I hope they survive well, and keep an eye on it[her property] _after_ the storm. Damn looters sometimes steal, more than a storm destroys.


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2019)

Mostly I'm worried about the two huge old oak trees in our front yard and the neighbor's tree.  But, then, they've survived all the other hurricanes, so hopefully they'll survive this one.  We only moved into the house in late April and then left for North Carolina June 1st, so we really haven't had a chance to live in it much or go through any storms.  We don't have any storm shutters for the windows, didn't have time to make or put up before we left.

We do have a brand-new roof, though, so that should help.  

One thing I do, before we leave every year, is "hurricane proof" the big packers that I have all the old photos and memorabilia in.  I wrap them in a double layer of big contractor grade plastic bags and store them in an inside closet.  Those are the only things I truly worry about.  The furniture, the TVs, the clothing......they can all be replaced eventually.  The pictures of my great-grandparents can't.  

The Spousal Equivalent's son will check the house for us, but as he's a Deputy Sheriff, he'll be on overtime duty if the storm hits hard so he won't have time to work on anything.  If there's damage, we'll just have to head for home a month early.

The neighborhood is full of big old oaks, so if they come down, we might not even be able to get into the neighborhood by car, worse comes to worse.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)

At least the moral stays high for our Publix bakers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2019)

rgp said:


> Not to sound like a smart-azz but........Not much her neighbors can do if the Hurricane hits. I hope they survive well, and keep an eye on it[her property] _after_ the storm. Damn looters sometimes steal, more than a storm destroys.


I get your point.  Here is the thing. My SIL goes to California this time every year.  When Irma hit, her neighborhood got a bit of flooding, and minor damage to homes.  Her neighbor checked her house, found broken windows and missing siding.  He boarded over her windows until her return, and fixed siding best he could.
So for a major hit, you are right, not a lot can be done, but if there is minor damage, at least someone is there to do a temporary fix


----------



## terry123 (Aug 29, 2019)

Brother and family live in Miami.  Hoping they stay safe.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2019)

Hope everyone in Dorian's path will be safe and not experience property damage or severe inconveniences. My honorary son is in FLA and so is my BFF so I'll be keeping track as well.  From what I understand, tomorrow (Friday) will bring a better idea of the track. About 2 weeks before hurricane Andrew hit, my BFF and I were headed to Key West. We drove through the little town of Homestead.  After Andrew, Homestead was gone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2019)

rgp said:


> Not to sound like a smart-azz but........Not much her neighbors can do if the Hurricane hits. I hope they survive well, and keep an eye on it[her property] _after_ the storm. Damn looters sometimes steal, more than a storm destroys.


You've got that right RPG.  My former boss was on vacation when Sandy hit N.J.  His neighbor called to tell him the reports were that the storm would be worse than thought. They lived at the Jersey shore. He shrugged it off.  When he, his wife and co-worker friends got back to the states, they had a layover in Texas because of the storm.  When he finally got home, his house was gone, literally obliterated, as were the properties of his neighbors.


----------



## donnaleecam (Aug 29, 2019)

We lost our roof, had damage to the car, and had someone's boat dock roof end up in our canal during Irma! Hoping for less impact this time....We are near Lake Okeechobee and it looks like we may be in the path, maybe it will change before Monday!! Hope everyone stays safe. Property can be replaced.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I live in England and even_* I*_ knew there was a hurricane about to hit Florida and the surrounding areas.. **


I have a Roku TV and get the best Weather Channel.  I'm so hoping it dies off before yet another loss of lives and homes


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2019)

donnaleecam said:


> We lost our roof, had damage to the car, and had someone's boat dock roof end up in our canal during Irma! Hoping for less impact this time....We are near Lake Okeechobee and it looks like we may be in the path, maybe it will change before Monday!! Hope everyone stays safe. Property can be replaced.



Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## rgp (Aug 30, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I get your point.  Here is the thing. My SIL goes to California this time every year.  When Irma hit, her neighborhood got a bit of flooding, and minor damage to homes.  Her neighbor checked her house, found broken windows and missing siding.  He boarded over her windows until her return, and fixed siding best he could.
> So for a major hit, you are right, not a lot can be done, but if there is minor damage, at least someone is there to do a temporary fix



 Good neighbor, glad for her that she has him.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2019)

I am hoping everyone stays safe also. My daughter and family are coming from DC to New Jersey for what was suppose to be a nice long Labor day visit. My son in law,who is a military doctor called to say they will be late, he had to get ready because he may be deployed to Florida, possibly as soon as Sunday.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am hoping everyone stays safe also. My daughter and family are coming from DC to New Jersey for what was suppose to be a nice long Labor day visit. My son in law,who is a military doctor called to say they will be late, he had to get ready because he may be deployed to Florida, possibly as soon as Sunday.


Darn Ruth.  Will your daughter and family come up anyway?

I hope they all make it before flights are cancelled


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Sorry to report, unless it changes soon, I am in the direct hit path. A cat 3 is not kind to a double wide trailer. I hope and pray everyone in my park is out of there and safe. They said there hasn’t been one this bad in 30 years. I’ve been there 20 and seen a couple bad ones, but nothing like this monster. If you like, throw a few good thoughts my way, that I may have a place to go back to...


Pappy...have an online prayer group that is praying for you'all daily.  Assume you are battening own the hatches and "hunkering down"?  We've been through a couple - the last one we lost 40 big trees.  Not a pretty picture, for sure.  Don't know where you are located but I'd also take note of the nearest available "shelter".  Keep safe, we're praying for you!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

Queue of shoppers waiting for Sams' club to open....



















Apparently a lack of fuel has caused large queues at the pumps...








More photos here... stay safe everyone.....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Hurricane-Dorian-expected-hit-Category-4.html


----------



## Mike (Aug 31, 2019)

Stay safe all of you, it will cover more than Florida
as history has shown.

Mike.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

It's beginning to look like Florida might catch a break. At least from the very worst of this storm.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes,  they are hinting at it skirting the coast now and heading north.   If that happens, the 'dirty side'  will be over water.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2019)

Keeping fingers crossed that it stays off coast. That way we would receive a lot less wind and rain. My place has survived winds up to 60-70 mph winds, but no chance with 125 mph winds. Everyone exhale hard to the east and blow this monster far out to sea.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 31, 2019)

It looks like it may hit the Carolinas now. We are about 90 miles inland and don't typically get the heavy winds, but we do get rain. Our town will open lots of Red Cross shelters for people evacuating from the coast.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2019)

Looking really good for Florida... lets keep the prayers coming.  Engineering may be listening...lol.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2019)

Getting more favorable by the hour.....looks like it might miss us!


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

Ruh Roh. Directly heading for Carolinas? Well, I'm happy for you Florida.
I still can't drive yet (broken arm) and my family helpers will be in Cabo and up north on vacays this week.
Maybe I'll take a quick Lyft ride to get essentials but they're probably already out.

Good news is I just finished purchasing a wireless battery charger for phone and computer.
Actually, I'm pretty much fully stocked in the fridge and for the dogs. I'm good.
Will be praying fo those in flood zones and coastal properties. I'm in neither of those.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, I have started down my prep list:
Topped off the tanks on the cars (the evacuees from the coast will need lots of gas in a few days)
Started making extra ice
Store additional drinking water tomorrow
Will pick up more snack foods tomorrow
Checked batteries, charging cell phone backup battery, checked LP tank on BBQ (if we lose electrical power)
Fill the guest bathtub with water tomorrow in case the city system fails and we run out of flush water (not fun if that happens)
Wrestle down the outdoor umbrella day after tomorrow, never fun
Etc, etc.    
I have gone through several of these out in the Pacific and the big ones can really be rough. This one is looking like it will be a major event even if it doesn't pass directly over us.

and I will pray for Charleston and Savannah. Two of my favorite cities that are highly vulnerable.


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh yes extra ice is a good idea...unless the electricity goes out. Oh shoot. Just yesterday I purchased $50 worth of Alaskan Wild-Caught King Salmon (my fave) on sale, cut it up into portion sizes, put them in the freezer individually wrapped. I will be really frosted (no pun) if electricity goes out grr....no generator.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> Oh yes extra ice is a good idea...unless the electricity goes out. Oh shoot. Just yesterday I purchased $50 worth of Alaskan Wild-Caught King Salmon (my fave) on sale, cut it up into portion sizes, put them in the freezer individually wrapped. I will be really frosted (no pun) if electricity goes out grr....no generator.



It would irritate me as well, but probably not enough to motivate me to buy and mess with a gas generator. When we had our big ice storm a few years ago, we lost power for 5 days. We were trapped by downed trees and that really got old. I heated the house with the wood fireplace and cooked using a pot hanging from a chain in the fireplace. It felt like we were living in the 1700's.
The people who had generators all ran out of fuel within a day or two.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2019)

Pecos said:


> It would irritate me as well, but probably not enough to motivate me to buy and mess with a gas generator. When we had our big ice storm a few years ago, we lost power for 5 days. We were trapped by downed trees and that really got old. I heated the house with the wood fireplace and cooked using a pot hanging from a chain in the fireplace. It felt like we were living in the 1700's.
> The people who had generators all ran out of fuel within a day or two.


We got a new  Yamaha   generator a few years ago.  Its incredible how long that will run on just a little tank of gas.  It ran a big fridge/freezer, coffeemaker, big screen TV, computers, etc. for a day. I'm sure you could run a couple space heaters with it, too.  Just be sure to follow the instructions for "long term storage".


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I live in England and even_* I*_ knew there was a hurricane about to hit Florida and the surrounding areas.. **



Sorry, I didn't mean any disrespect to people that are concerned.

I guess I was trying to be funny, poking a little fun at myself. I always have my head in the clouds, and I truly didn't know there was a hurricane. I've heard about it since, due to the fact that supposedly it's going to head towards the NC coast?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

*When the Power Goes Out*


Keep the refrigerator and freezer doors closed as much as possible.
A refrigerator will keep food cold for about four hours if the door is kept closed.
*A full freezer will hold its temperature for about 48 hours (24 hours if half-full). If your freezer is not full, group packages so they form an “igloo” to protect each other.*
Place meat and poultry to one side or on a tray so if they begin thawing their juices will not get on other foods.
If the power is going to be out for a long time, buy dry or block ice to keep the refrigerator as cold as possible. Fifty pounds of dry ice should keep a fully-stocked 18-cubic-feet freezer cold for two days.
more here-

https://www.foodsafety.gov/blog/poweroutage.html


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Pecos said:


> It would irritate me as well, but probably not enough to motivate me to buy and mess with a gas generator. When we had our big ice storm a few years ago, we lost power for 5 days. We were trapped by downed trees and that really got old. I heated the house with the wood fireplace and cooked using a pot hanging from a chain in the fireplace. It felt like we were living in the 1700's.
> *The people who had generators all ran out of fuel within a day or two.*



That is what happened to my neighbors during our last hurricane/power outage.   Seemed like more work than it was worth to me.  
I just suffered thru ....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes @RadishRose  ... dry ice comes in handy for the long outages. ..   Just have to get it before the run is on ....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes @RadishRose  ... dry ice comes in handy for the long outages. ..   Just have to get it before the run is on ....



Yes! I'm thinking of Lara's King Salmon!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2019)

Saw this online. If you have a top loading washer, fill with lots of drinks and fill the tub with ice. When it’s all melted, pump the water out.
And fill the bathtub with water for washing up.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Keep your cell phone and laptop charged.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2019)

Since June 1954 the Texas coast has experienced 49 hurricanes and this does not include the countless tropical storms that have hit this area.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you Rose and Pecos! Good advice!

I forgot about dry ice! Thank you for the suggestion and the "igloo" idea was good too. Where do you get dry ice? I've never purchased it in my whole life. It's kind of scary but if it would save my Alaskan Wild-Caught King Salmon then I'm all in! That stuff is usually $25 per lb but it was on sale for 14.99 per lb. It's also only available for a few weeks out of the year it seems.
I cut it up so each portion is about $7...you can't get a fast food burger/fries/coke for that right? ☺


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> Thank you Rose and Pecos! Good advice!
> 
> I forgot about dry ice! Thank you for the suggestion and the "igloo" idea was good too. Where do you get dry ice? I've never purchased it in my whole life. It's kind of scary but if it would save my Alaskan Wild-Caught King Salmon then I'm all in! That stuff is usually $25 per lb but it was on sale for 14.99 per lb. It's also only available for a few weeks out of the year it seems.
> I cut it up so each portion is about $7...you can't get a fast food burger/fries/coke for that right? ☺


Welding places sell dry ice. I have no idea what they use it for.


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks Camper! I found a place that sells dry ice near me and they're open 24 hours! I just googled "dry ice for sale near me" and voilá. They call it Air Gas...ewww


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 31, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We got a new  Yamaha   generator a few years ago.  Its incredible how long that will run on just a little tank of gas.  It ran a big fridge/freezer, coffeemaker, big screen TV, computers, etc. for a day. I'm sure you could run a couple space heaters with it, too.  Just be sure to follow the instructions for "long term storage".


Liberty I am considering getting a built-in generator for my home, do you know anything about them?


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I thought I would start this thread for our members in the path of Dorian to check in and let us know they are OK.  Florida is in his path right now.*


Good thread idea Marie, I have several friends in FL I care about a lot.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

Three more areas to watch. 

September is peak Hurricane season.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 1, 2019)

Lara said:


> Ruh Roh. Directly heading for Carolinas? Well, I'm happy for you Florida.
> I still can't drive yet (broken arm) and my family helpers will be in Cabo and up north on vacays this week.
> Maybe I'll take a quick Lyft ride to get essentials but they're probably already out.
> 
> ...


Oh be safe Lara. Sorry you don’t have help when you’re injured. Wish dogs could drive and carry groceries. Lol. They are loyal enough.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Hope it stays out in the Atlantic.   It's a Cat 5 now  .... these storms do some pretty crazy maneuvers at times.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

http://www.eatbydate.com/other/dry-ice/

Have to be careful with dry ice if you haven't used it before:

*Interesting facts about Dry Ice:*

*Now some DON'Ts and safety precautions:*
1) *DON'T store dry ice in your freezer*! It is much colder than a home freezer and will cause the thermostat of the freezer to shut the freezer down. 
2) NEVER leave dry ice in your closed vehicle or in a closed room. Also keep your windows down in the car as you are transporting any of this substance. 
3) NEVER sleep in the same room where you are _storing dried ice_.
4) NEVER let dry ice touch your skin. ALWAYS use insulated gloves or tongs to handle dry ice.
5) NEVER eat or drink any dry ice or dry ice fragments. It will seriously burn your throat. 
*CAUTION: LEAVE the room quickly if you have trouble breathing around dry ice. 
Watch this quick video to view the proper way to handle this substance.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 1, 2019)

Pecos said:


> It would irritate me as well, but probably not enough to motivate me to buy and mess with a gas generator. When we had our big ice storm a few years ago, we lost power for 5 days. We were trapped by downed trees and that really got old. I heated the house with the wood fireplace and cooked using a pot hanging from a chain in the fireplace. It felt like we were living in the 1700's.
> The people who had generators all ran out of fuel within a day or two.



I hate gas generators, but they've gotten us through some rough times.   Ice storms, tornados and hurricane remnants can put us out of power for days. 80% of the state of Mississippi lost power for weeks after Katrina.  Using generators to intermittently power up the fridge and freezers saved a lot of food.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2019)

Fun with dry ice:

Throw a small piece in a metal bowl and it will bounce around and "scream".

Put water and dish detergent in a large metal bowl and drop a piece of dry ice in.  It will produce a lot of bubbles filled with clouds.  When the bubbles burst, there will an explosion of mist.

Do this in front of young grandchildren and you'll be Da Bomb.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

The Bahamas are being devastated.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The Bahamas are being devastated.



Good Lord!

It's now a 180mph Category 5!

And only moving at 7mph. 

What a nightmare scenario!


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 1, 2019)

Trade said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> It's now a 180mph Category 5!
> 
> ...



Horrible. Do you have a link for the graphic?  Praying this thing makes a turn out to sea.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Horrible. Do you have a link for the graphic?  Praying this thing makes a turn out to sea.



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Horrible. Do you have a link for the graphic?  Praying this thing makes a turn out to sea.


 https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2


----------



## rgp (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm no meteorologist by a long stretch but........Looking at those links, Fla, still looks 'iffy' too me. I hope it turns due north then east , and misses the US completely, but I'm just glad I'm inland .


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

Now up to 185 MPH at the 2pm EDT update. 

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2019)

Most weather services are saying this may be one of the strongest hurricanes on record.  Even if it veers North, and misses most of Florida, the damage along the Atlantic coast could be extensive.  As slow as it is moving, it has plenty of time over warm water to maintain/increase its strength.  Anyone in its projected path should be heading inland ASAP....if they wait until the last minute, they will probably be caught in massive traffic jams.


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 1, 2019)

Well, the Charleston SC area is prepping.  Schools closed Tuesday with a wait 'n' see for after that.  Grocery stores running out of supplies.  Interstate lanes will be reversed tomorrow afternoon for those wanting to evacuate.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 1, 2019)

Lochkelly said:


> Well, the Charleston SC area is prepping.  Schools closed Tuesday with a wait 'n' see for after that.  Grocery stores running out of supplies.  Interstate lanes will be reversed tomorrow afternoon for those wanting to evacuate.


Constant prayers are going out our family wishes you well, We will find out tomorrow if the hurricane will give us any tropical winds we will wait and see, the predictions have been very unpredictable have you noticed that?


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Constant prayers are going out our family wishes you well, We will find out tomorrow if the hurricane will give us any tropical winds we will wait and see, the predictions have been very unpredictable have you noticed that?


Definitely!


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 1, 2019)

From Australia where hurricanes or cyclones are not uncommon my good wishes go to all those in the path of Dorian. Last I heard it may now miss Florida with the epicentre (eye) in the Carolinas.

The biggest blow to hit my country was this CAT 4 cyclone on Christmas Eve of 1973 obliterating the northern city of Darwin, NT. Several hundred lost their lives.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2019)

If, I state if, nothing changes the hurricanes direction, we are looking at wind gust between 60-80 mph where we live. The house has had these kind of winds before with minimal damage. My roof is my biggest concern. 18 years old.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

It's stalled over the Bahamas,  and continuing to lash out at them.    Being reported that over 13,000 homes are gone.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 2, 2019)

Someone stayed home who probably shouldn't have.  

Video from Twitter


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

Inside the eye of hurricane Dorian






The Crew




#Fly NOAA


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 2, 2019)

Look at those ladies!  How fun! Would love to be up there with them.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

This particular hurricane has kept the East Coast in suspense for longer than any other hurricane that I can remember. Given the short attention span of some people, boredom will eventually set in and make them careless about this monster. 
It is beginning to look like it will not affect those of us who live 90 miles inland in South Carolina, but things can change rapidly. We are still watching it closely.


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> This particular hurricane has kept the East Coast in suspense for longer than any other hurricane that I can remember. Given the short attention span of some people, boredom will eventually set in and make them careless about this monster.
> It is beginning to look like it will not affect those of us who live 90 miles inland in South Carolina, but things can change rapidly. We are still watching it closely.


We are just watching and waiting here in the Charleston area.  Thankfully we are a little further inland.  Flooding can happen where we are but it isn't as bad as downtown Charleston.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Look at those ladies!  How fun! Would love to be up there with them.



They do look like they are having fun. It looks like the pilot is a fairly young full-bird Colonel, I am impressed.
The vast majority of the military women I knew during my 31 years in the service where adventurous, and I might add very bright.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

Lochkelly said:


> We are just watching and waiting here in the Charleston area.  Thankfully we are a little further inland.  Flooding can happen where we are but it isn't as bad as downtown Charleston.


We love visiting Charleston, and seeing all that water running down King street during their last big storm surge makes us worry even more about that pretty city given the potential damage from this one. The last time we were there, we saw a number of older home being elevated on concrete pillings.


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> We love visiting Charleston, and seeing all that water running down King street during their last big storm surge makes us worry even more about that pretty city given the potential damage from this one. The last time we were there, we saw a number of older home being elevated on concrete pillings.


I girl I work with just told us that when she attended The College of Charleston (downtown) they were advised not to walk/wade in the standing water as there have been needles that wash up.  From druggies or the hospital?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.  Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

It has certainly become a wait and see situation along the East Coast.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> This particular hurricane has kept the East Coast in suspense for longer than any other hurricane that I can remember. Given the short attention span of some people, boredom will eventually set in and make them careless about this monster.
> It is beginning to look like it will not affect those of us who live 90 miles inland in South Carolina, but things can change rapidly. We are still watching it closely.


Dorian hovered over Bermuda for two days. Massive damage there. Hoping it has exhausted itself before it hits the US East Coast. Take care all those in its path.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 3, 2019)

it looks like Bermuda was devastaded. It's made me nervous now. I love the barrier islands along the NC coast, and I hate seeing them get beat up again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

I just watched the news about Dorian--terrible!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 3, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I just watched the news about Dorian--terrible!!


Been through 2 canes.  One of which was the eye.  Can't imagine what they went through with being blasted for 24  hours straight.  God bless them all


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I didn't know there was a hurricane. Guess I should watch the news.


Me either. I don’t watch the news. My husband had to fill me in.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 3, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> it looks like Bermuda was devastaded. It's made me nervous now. I love the barrier islands along the NC coast, and I hate seeing them get beat up again.


The Bahamas, not Bermuda.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean any disrespect to people that are concerned.
> 
> I guess I was trying to be funny, poking a little fun at myself. I always have my head in the clouds, and I truly didn't know there was a hurricane. I've heard about it since, due to the fact that supposedly it's going to head towards the NC coast?


No need to apologize. Not everyone watches the news. It doesn’t make us bad people.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Saw this online. If you have a top loading washer, fill with lots of drinks and fill the tub with ice. When it’s all melted, pump the water out.
> And fill the bathtub with water for washing up.



Brilliant.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Been through 2 canes.  One of which was the eye.  Can't imagine what they went through with being blasted for 24  hours straight.  God bless them all


The news footage I saw was total devestation!  OMG Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Mike (Sep 4, 2019)

I am thinking that all the Cruise Companies have liners
going to the Bahamas, why then before this hurricane
struck did they not send empty vessels to gather up
the people and keep them safe till it was over?

The ships will be empty but still full of staff and provisions,
as nobody will be sailing into the path of a storm and they
do earn lots of money by taking people to Nassau, I think
they should consider this kind of move in the future.

Think how much good will and publicity they would get for
just caring and helping.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

The damage to the Bahamas is astounding!
The US Coast Guard is flying in supplies and airlifting injured.
Who knows how many bodies are buried in the wreckage.


----------



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

Florida really dodged a bullet this time. The Bahamas took the brunt of the impact.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

The tropics are getting very active .... 5 potential  storms forming.   Fernand going into Mexico now.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 4, 2019)

I was sent an email saying that NC isn't going to get the storm as hard as it's been predicted. I'm glad of that, my son and his family is going to Wilmington this weekend with his family. It's hard not to be concerned when we are so close to the activity, and know people that are in the way.

The Bahamas are a different matter. I am so sorry for what has happened there. Such devastation. And I'm sorry I made a mistake in mentioning the wrong location. I'm good at typing before I think.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2019)

Windy and a lot of rain at our place. Electric stayed on and no flooding. Haven’t found out about our house yet.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Windy and a lot of rain at our place. Electric stayed on and no flooding. Haven’t found out about our house yet.


@Pappy, maybe you won't have any damage.   ☀


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2019)

Dorian has strengthened to a Category 3 with tornado warnings and a cyclone sighted. It will have a direct hit to Coastal North Carolina. I'll be okay, unless a huge tree falls on my house (possible).

But my daughter and her fiancé, who are in Baja right now, will come back to a lot of heartbreak I'm afraid. At least they're safe in Baja (despite that they're in between 2 hurricanes there...good grief. Not a threat though. They don't know it because their internet reception there is bad in Baja but I'm keeping them updated on Dorian). There are so so many hurricanes in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> Dorian has strengthened to a Category 3 with tornado warnings and a cyclone sighted. It will have a direct hit to Coastal North Carolina. I'll be okay, unless a huge tree falls on my house (possible).
> 
> But my daughter and her fiancé, who are in Baja right now, will come back to a lot of heartbreak I'm afraid. At least they're safe in Baja (despite that they're in between 2 hurricanes there...good grief. Not a threat though. They don't know it because their internet reception there is bad in Baja but I'm keeping them updated on Dorian). There are so so many hurricanes in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Gulf of Mexico.


Be careful...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> Dorian has strengthened to a Category 3 with tornado warnings and a cyclone sighted. It will have a direct hit to Coastal North Carolina. I'll be okay, unless a huge tree falls on my house (possible).
> 
> But my daughter and her fiancé, who are in Baja right now, will come back to a lot of heartbreak I'm afraid. At least they're safe in Baja (despite that they're in between 2 hurricanes there...good grief. Not a threat though. They don't know it because their internet reception there is bad in Baja but I'm keeping them updated on Dorian). There are so so many hurricanes in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Gulf of Mexico.



Stay safe Lara.  Probably tornadoes inland are  the most concern now.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> Dorian has strengthened to a Category 3 with tornado warnings and a cyclone sighted. It will have a direct hit to Coastal North Carolina. I'll be okay, unless a huge tree falls on my house (possible).
> 
> But my daughter and her fiancé, who are in Baja right now, will come back to a lot of heartbreak I'm afraid. At least they're safe in Baja (despite that they're in between 2 hurricanes there...good grief. Not a threat though. They don't know it because their internet reception there is bad in Baja but I'm keeping them updated on Dorian). There are so so many hurricanes in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Gulf of Mexico.




   Cyclone sighted ? Isn't a cyclone the same as a hurricane ? Differed only by location I believe.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

rgp said:


> Cyclone sighted ? Isn't a cyclone the same as a hurricane ? Differed only by location I believe.



Yes, different names by location .. .. generally,   Hurricane is Atlantic based,   Cyclones are in the Pacific,  and Typhoons are in the northern Pacific.
And they are all given their own set of names each year.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 5, 2019)

The wind is starting to pick up here in Aiken, but it is beginning to look like the worst will pass us by and our town will not be harmed. We don't even have any rain yet.
But we do have evacuees, all of our hotels are full.
It is a bit stressful to not be able to directly help. I will sit down this afternoon and write checks to the Red Cross, SPCA, Salvation Army, and Mercy Corp. That is probably the best thing I can do.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

On the radio early this morning they were saying that only , the northern Bahamas were hit [hard] by the storm. They went on to say that most of the resorts on the islands were open for business? They encouraged visitors/tourist, to keep plans to visit, & to contact their original resort contact, for their status.

Now, are the early reports 'hype' of bad news, or fake news ? that sell headlines/airtime ? 

Just do not know what the hell to believe anymore.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

Pecos said:


> The wind is starting to pick up here in Aiken, but it is beginning to look like the worst will pass us by and our town will not be harmed. We don't even have any rain yet.
> But we do have evacuees, all of our hotels are full.
> It is a bit stressful to not be able to directly help. I will sit down this afternoon and write checks to the Red Cross, SPCA, Salvation Army, and Mercy Corp. That is probably the best thing I can do.




   I support Matthew 25 Ministries in cases like this for the human aspect, but would be willing to support your local SPCA as well. If you care to post an address. The national organisations are just out of balance in management salaries .


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

rgp said:


> On the radio early this morning they were saying that only , the northern Bahamas were hit [hard] by the storm. They went on to say that most of the resorts on the islands were open for business? They encouraged visitors/tourist, to keep plans to visit, & to contact their original resort contact, for their status.
> 
> Now, are the early reports 'hype' of bad news, or fake news ? that sell headlines/airtime ?
> 
> Just do not know what the hell to believe anymore.



The Bahamas cover a lot of area.   We've been hearing,  and seeing the damage to Grand Bahama Island only.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2019)

rgp said:


> Cyclone sighted ? Isn't a cyclone the same as a hurricane ? Differed only by location I believe.


Weather channel meteorologist called it a cyclone on the beach of SC this morning but he could have used the wrong word. He may have meant to say "water spout". I have heard the news call them water spouts before since they come from over the water. My daughter was on Myrtle Beach when she saw a water spout come ashore...that was years ago.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 5, 2019)

I think there are tornadoes on land.

I've had the weather channel on since yesterday morning. They said there was a tornado sighted three miles west of Sneads Ferry, which is where I go for seafood. Lots of boats dock there.

The place I like to stay is in it's path and has been closed for three days now. It looks like the hurricane is going to miss it though. I'm so glad.  I'm going there at the beginning of October.

Funny story. I read that the danger area had extended to Surf City. (that was yesterday) I got my phone out to google the distance from my motel. Then I realized Surf City was the next town up from where I stay. Just a few miles away. I felt really dumb after I thought of that.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2019)

It's a small world Grammie An outer band of Dorian went through Topsail NC last night (15 minutes north of Surf City) and it was riddled with lightning and potentials for tornadoes. My daughter's house is in Topsail. Nothing was reported in Topsail but one touched down a bit inland with some damage (Brunswick county I think). They say the tornadoes in these outer bands of rain are generally quick and weaker than those in tornado alley (middle of the country) but can still do damage.Tornadoes will continue all day today.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2019)

Dorian just weakened to a Category 2


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2019)

Omg, a tornado just touched down in Emerald Isle with significant damage but not located right on the beach where my daughter and fiancé have another beach house. I hope it didn't affect their place.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> It's a small world Grammie An outer band of Dorian went through Topsail NC last night (15 minutes north of Surf City) and it was riddled with lightning and potentials for tornadoes. My daughter's house is in Topsail. Nothing was reported in Topsail but one touched down a bit inland with some damage (Brunswick county I think). They say the tornadoes in these outer bands of rain are generally quick and weaker than those in tornado alley (middle of the country) but can still do damage.Tornadoes will continue all day today.




Wow, that really is interesting information. The motel I like to go to is on the southern tip of Topsail, so I really appreciate the information. Another interesting bit...my oldest son lives in tornado alley, towards the top. I used to live there as well. I've seen a lot of tornado damage, so they scare me.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> Omg, a tornado just touched down in Emerald Isle with significant damage but not located right on the beach where my daughter and fiancé have another beach house. I hope it didn't affect their place.




Wishing all the best ... hope not!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 5, 2019)

rgp said:


> I support Matthew 25 Ministries in cases like this for the human aspect, but would be willing to support your local SPCA as well. If you care to post an address. The national organisations are just out of balance in management salaries .



Our local SPCA address is: 199 Willow Run Rd, Aiken, SC 29801
And thanks by the way, we always get a lot of pets in from the coastal area.

And I agree with you about the salaries of the national charities. One notable exception is the Salvation Army, and while I am not particularly religious, I have extreme confidence that they use donated money wisely.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Our local SPCA address is: 199 Willow Run Rd, Aiken, SC 29801
> And thanks by the way, we always get a lot of pets in from the coastal area.
> 
> And I agree with you about the salaries of the national charities. One notable exception is the Salvation Army, and while I am not particularly religious, I have extreme confidence that they use donated money wisely.



I agree about S/A , I just prefer Matthew 25, as they are [I think] locally based, and have a good reputation.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 5, 2019)

I haven't been on in the last couple of days and I'm hoping you and your loved ones make it through this horrible storm. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, different names by location .. .. generally,   Hurricane is Atlantic based,   Cyclones are in the Pacific,  and Typhoons are in the northern Pacific.
> And they are all given their own set of names each year.


I did not know this
Thanks


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 5, 2019)

Samaritan's Purse is another organization that gets to disaster areas quickly.  They score well on the amount of donations that actually get to the needy.  If you want,  it's easy to specify on their website where you want your donations to go


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I did not know this
> Thanks



Oh sure @Keesha,   I know all kinds of useless information...  

Oh, and if a hurricane crosses over into the Pacific,  it loses its identity as a hurricane,  and becomes a cyclone with a new name.   Doesn't happen very often, but it has happened in the past.   And it has done the  reverse too.

Edit:  History of  Crossover storms ....  https://hurricanes.fandom.com/wiki/Atlantic-Pacific_crossover_hurricanes


----------



## Lochkelly (Sep 5, 2019)

It hasn't been too bad so far.  We've had worse wind & rain from regular storms.  Without power for 5+ hours.  Winds are too unpredictable for crews to fix power lines.  Hubby is more concerned about ice cream in the freezer! (JK). Had battery backup charger for phones but wireless network is sooo busy...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh dear lord look at this..... with pictures...and video

_Bahamian officials have warned the Hurricane Dorian death toll could be 'staggering' as hundreds and possibly thousands are believed to still be missing from the Abaco and Grand Bahama islands. The government has deployed extra security to the northern islands Thursday amid reports of looting and violence. One woman broke down in tears as she revealed: 'Everything is gone, people are starting to panic. Pillaging, looting, trying to shoot people for food and water. It's just no way everyone's going to get out.' Witnesses have described seeing residents breaking into liquor stores and supermarkets, carrying off goods in bags or filling their vehicles. The death count climbed to 30 on Thursday but is expected to rise today. There are reports of piles of corpses. It became clear yesterday that the Bahamas is facing a humanitarian crisis in the wake of Hurricane Dorian as up to 70,000 people are in need of 'life-saving assistance'. A massive international relief effort was ramped up as the extent of the damage wrought by Dorian came into focus through satellite images and harrowing accounts from survivors. Evacuation efforts were underway at the partly flooded Leonard M. Thompson airport on Abaco island as small planes picked up the most vulnerable survivors, including the sick and the elderly. The evacuation was slow and there was frustration for some who said they had nowhere to go after the Category 5 hurricane splintered whole neighbourhoods. 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...devastated-Bahamas-wake-Hurricane-Dorian.html_

*These poor, poor people, this is one of the most major disasters I've ever seen   , and I hope every country in the world, responds to the needs of these people ...just heartbreaking !!

R.I.P all those who have lost their lives !! I wish I could give a home to all of them!!*_ 


_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

I couldn't get past the headline...   unbelievable!  

*'People are shooting each other for food and water': Bahamas Hurricane Dorian death toll will be 'staggering' with THOUSANDS still missing as bodies pile up and militias are formed to stop looting*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I couldn't get past the headline...   unbelievable!
> 
> *'People are shooting each other for food and water': Bahamas Hurricane Dorian death toll will be 'staggering' with THOUSANDS still missing as bodies pile up and militias are formed to stop looting*


 Yes it would seem so Bonnie, they are so  desperate and suffering not only loss of their homes, but desperate loss of their families too, can you imagine the shock these people must be in?  !! Do please read the rest and see the video and pictures , we all need to help in any way we can.. even if it means just sending a dollar to a disaster relief fund if that's all we have..  !!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

You are so right @hollydolly   .... one day you are just living life and the next ..  a total nightmare


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

The deaths must be in the thousands, considering the magnitude of that hurricane.
There are no words!


----------



## Lara (Sep 6, 2019)

Ocracoke and other places in the Outer Banks are being hammered and there is flooding. Many are stranded. Nat'l guard helicopters are waiting for nearby at Kinston Airport until winds die down (to 34mph) before sending hoisting rescue crews, to those who are trapped. Water and food is being delivered soon. Communications will be set up first....bubble of communications.

I wasn't affected except some wind and rain that was gentle comparatively speaking. I never even lost power.
212,400 in NC have lost power.

Dorian won't give up. Predictions are that it's going as far as Nova Scotia as a tropical storm. I don't think they've ever experienced a tropical storm there.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

Lara said:


> Ocracoke and other places in the Outer Banks are being hammered and there is flooding. Many are stranded. Nat'l guard helicopters are waiting for nearby at Kinston Airport until winds die down (to 34mph) before sending hoisting rescue crews, to those who are trapped. Water and food is being delivered soon. Communications will be set up first....bubble of communications.
> 
> I wasn't affected except some wind and rain that was gentle comparatively speaking. I never even lost power.
> 212,400 in NC have lost power.
> ...


Thanks, Lara. I'm so glad you're safe!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217764832525857


----------



## rgp (Sep 6, 2019)

Pfft.... Sean Connery knew what to do ? Yeah right, what exactly what does one do ..... when a car is coming at you at 200 mph.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Lara said:


> Ocracoke and other places in the Outer Banks are being hammered and there is flooding. Many are stranded. Nat'l guard helicopters are waiting for nearby at Kinston Airport until winds die down (to 34mph) before sending hoisting rescue crews, to those who are trapped. Water and food is being delivered soon. Communications will be set up first....bubble of communications.
> 
> I wasn't affected except some wind and rain that was gentle comparatively speaking. I never even lost power.
> 212,400 in NC have lost power.
> ...



Sometimes these storms just don't know when to quit! ...   Must have  quite  warm water up the coast to keep it going.  
Usually COLD water does them in.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Sometimes these storms just don't know when to quit! ...   Must have  quite  warm water up the coast to keep it going.
> Usually COLD water does them in.


Good point.


----------

